

We = (what we eat) - (what they eat) - fauigerzigerk
http://blog.jonudell.net/2010/01/19/we-what-we-eat-what-they-eat/

======
Psyonic
What do "they" do with the energy? Reproduce? Nothing? Do they die without it?
The article leaves much unexplained.

